# Battle Lake



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

going to try battle lake for 1 of my 4 times out this year, I will most likely not have pics to post but Just maybe I can show you how my wife seems to outfish me 1-0 again, it happens every other time I have taken her with me


----------

